# what would we like to see introduced to UK-M in the year 2012?



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just thought i'd see if anyone had any (do-able) ideas that Lorian could look into adding to the site.

obviously sensible suggestions are prefered, so something along the lines of strippers sent round to your house for your bday, arent exactly helpful..... (but possibly worth looking into?  )

myself, i'd like that clothes line to get to us by summer, as i'm sure alot of people do, although i know L's been busy with the move, and i hear Katy's quite demanding (i'm fully expecting a ban for this remark.... remember me people!  )

so then people, what you think?

EDIT: spelling *katy's* name right


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

My IM feature (only for gold members) which I have suggested and Platinum Members.

I would like to see more guides and some information updated 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/149362-instant-messaging-comechat-com.html


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I would like to see a PCT, Cardio and training psychology section 

I would also like to see the amount of PM's change from 5 per hour to something higher and gold should have at least unlimited. I can understand limiting new members/bronze though..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Not so much on uk-m board its self but the long awaited clothing range I would love to see


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

some uk-muscle t-shirts...but written in the jay cutler style...like this

U

K

|

M

U

S

C

L

E


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Clothing line and perhaps a platinum membership level (+2500 posts?)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> My IMGAY feature (only for gold members) which I have suggested and Platinum Members.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/149362-instant-messaging-comechat-com.html


will you fcukin stop for one minute FAT !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I would like to see a fcukin ban for all cnuts below 4 ft 5 inches tall


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> will you fcukin stop for one minute FAT !!!!


Am liking your work flinty :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

something a little like this.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cas said:


> something a little like this.....
> 
> View attachment 70834


yeah but would they come in xl or just XS mate like the one shown ~??? :whistling:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah but would they come in xl or just XS mate like the one shown ~??? :whistling:


well it would have to come in size 10 years


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Uk-m t-shirts hoodys vests caps boxer shorts thongs French knickers granny pants


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dinger said:


> Uk-m t-shirts hoodys vests caps boxer shorts thongs French knickers granny pants


alll for you mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

seriously though i would like to see the clothing get underway...

If Katie and Lorian wanted any help i would be happy to help sort it and take orders and distribute !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes I want it all  think wife would look great in them


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I think my suggestions above would make a great addition to the forums especially because we get asked these questions daily:

*PCT: *Recovery is ESSENTIAL when doing AAS

*Cardio:* Fitness and fat loss

*Training psychology:* Motivational purposes 

please like my idea above if you support my idea!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Muscle said:


> I think my suggestions above would make a great addition to the forums especially because we get asked these questions daily:
> 
> *PCT: *Recovery is ESSENTIAL when doing AAS
> 
> ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

An automated negging system for people who come on here, face less and avi less who think they have some right to be negative towards other members...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

NOTHING!

If it ain't broke dont fix it!

However i realise everything always wants to improve. So they can feel free to send me free supplements on a regular basis, that would be an improvement i would be more than happy to agree with.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


>


You agreed in the PCT thread! its funny how all the other forums have these sections so its obviously popular.



Milky said:


> An automated negging system for people who come on here, face less and avi less who think they have some right to be negative towards other members...


Who does this? I think this community is quite supportive!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Muscle said:


> You agreed in the PCT thread! its funny how all the other forums have these sections so its obviously popular.


i think he was joking spud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ukm bulk brand protein!!! Obv gold members get it at cost price :rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Muscle said:


> You agreed in the PCT thread! its funny how all the other forums have these sections so its obviously popular.
> 
> Who does this? I think this community is quite supportive!


We are in the majority mate but one or two sneak under the radar...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Persecution and torture for anyone who opens a facebook type reactionary thread to do with race, religion and what not...


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

A dating page if your single and looking or even if your not single and still looking lol but you'd have to be at least a silver member for access ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

An amatuer shrink forum where all the armchair shrinks can tell you about yourself, your child hood, your feelings and shortcomings as a human being and generally make themselves feel better than you...

:lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> An amatuer shrink forum where all the armchair shrinks can tell you about yourself, your child hood, your feelings and shortcomings as a human being and generally make themselves feel better than you...
> 
> :lol:


i feel like thats having a go at someone but cant quite put my finger on it lol....

what about a section for sarcasm , i know its rare on here but it could take off pmsl <<< see what i did there hey ?? hey ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> An amatuer shrink forum where all the armchair shrinks can tell you about yourself, your child hood, your feelings and shortcomings as a human being and generally make themselves feel better than you...
> 
> :lol:


i got someone on here in mind as the head shrink, but i dont want to get banned :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i feel like thats having a go at* someone *but cant quite put my finger on it lol....
> 
> what about a section for sarcasm , i know its rare on here but it could take off pmsl <<< see what i did there hey ?? hey ?


Somoene mate ?

There's more than one it seems...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Somoene mate ?
> 
> There's more than one it seems...


haha cnut are you talking about me and my post in your journal ???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> haha cnut are you talking about me and my post in your journal ???


Hell no !!

At least you read my journal and offer constructive comments mate...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

more women


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Afghan said:


> more women


Who have to compulsery post in male animal 6 times a day


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

anymore suggestions for what would make UK-Muscle better?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

A shop selling http://www.pro-10.com products


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The faceoff idea to take off and have a seperate forum for it with montly comps and stuff!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> anymore suggestions for what would make UK-Muscle better?


If people would come out of the closet.. :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Perhaps a gay forum for those struggling with there sexuality ?

Somewhere they can post naked pictures of men without fear of being outed..

Just saying..


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Perhaps a gay forum for those struggling with there sexuality ?
> 
> Somewhere they can post naked pictures of men without fear of being outed..
> 
> Just saying..


I don't think they're many gays on UK-Muscle to be effective. I can't actually think of any!?! :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> I don't think they're many gays on UK-Muscle to be effective. I can't actually think of any!?! :confused1:


Ok then...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Perhaps a gay forum for those struggling with there sexuality ?
> 
> Somewhere they can post naked pictures of men without fear of being outed..
> 
> Just saying..


Im in...especially if you are in as well :drool:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

emeritus said:


> Persecution and torture for anyone who opens a facebook type reactionary thread to do with race, religion and what not...


is that a raised tatt on your chest ?

can you pop up a bigger picture .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Im in...especially if you are in as well :drool:


I'll forward you Fats e mail mate, think you need to chat..

:whistling:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the no **** guys would love that, especially bennyrock:lol:



Milky said:


> Perhaps a gay forum for those struggling with there sexuality ?
> 
> Somewhere they can post naked pictures of men without fear of being outed..
> 
> Just saying..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Perhaps a gay forum for those struggling with there sexuality ?
> 
> Just saying..


I think thats a cool idea, although UKM is pretty open minded it would be good to have a seperate lounge to chat to like minded people


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd also like to see a dear deidre style agony aunt section, as there's plenty of threads I see daily that like wouldn't look out of place in the sun... The agony aunt would be decided in a poll...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> I'd also like to see a dear deidre style agony aunt section, as there's plenty of threads I see daily that like wouldn't look out of place in the sun... The agony aunt would be decided in a poll...


Milky :thumb:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I would also like to see the amount of PM's change from 5 per hour to something higher and gold should have at least unlimited. I can understand limiting new members/bronze though..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

paul81 said:


> just thought i'd see if anyone had any (do-able) ideas that Lorian could look into adding to the site.
> 
> obviously sensible suggestions are prefered, so something along the lines of strippers sent round to your house for your bday, arent exactly helpful..... (but possibly worth looking into?  )
> 
> ...


Thank you! I don't understand...my name is above my avi!!! :cursing:

Why on earth would you think me demanding? :innocent:

We've been discussing clothing today...it is going to happen.



flinty90 said:


> seriously though i would like to see the clothing get underway...
> 
> If *Katie* and Lorian wanted any help i would be happy to help sort it and take orders and distribute !!!!


If that's unintentional then :cursing:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Muscle said:


> I would like to see a PCT, Cardio and training psychology section
> 
> I would also like to see the amount of PM's change from 5 per hour to something higher and gold should have at least unlimited. I can understand limiting new members/bronze though..


I agree with this


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> is that a raised tatt on your chest ?
> 
> can you pop up a bigger picture .


nah it was when i had it done but i liked the idea of a raised tattoo so its next on my list :thumbup1:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there a better way to display rep on UK-Muscle because once you reach a certain amount of reps the bar doesn't go up which makes it pointless lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Is there a better way to display rep on UK-Muscle because once you reach a certain amount of reps the bar doesn't go up which makes it pointless lol


Yeah I think that there's actually a fault with that which occured when Lorian upgraded it to a newer version. He made a temporary change whereby you need far more points now for the bars to go up but it is something that he'll need to look into. I would myself but would fear breaking something!! :laugh:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Up for the cloathing range, cant wait for that to happen!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the idea of a psychology section and also a sports section. We can't all be oversized unathletic oafs that can't run about


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I would love to see a dark forum theme.

I have upgraded my tv to a nice led one, trouble now is the whites are piercing my retinas, and turning the brightness down has only helped a little.

I have dark themes on other forums and they're great, much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> I would love to see a dark forum theme.
> 
> I have upgraded my tv to a nice led one, trouble now is the whites are piercing my retinas, and turning the brightness down has only helped a little.
> 
> I have dark themes on other forums and they're great, much easier on the eyes.


How dark would you want it? The darkness of the background affects what colour text we use and light text against dark backgrounds are difficult and uncomfortable to read.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

UK-M String Vests  be great walkin in the gym with one! maybe it will get more people joining


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

adii-taff said:


> UK-M String Vests  be great walkin in the gym with one! maybe it will get more people joining


Clothing is coming out this year  so that will be happening


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Katy said:


> How dark would you want it? The darkness of the background affects what colour text we use and light text against dark backgrounds are difficult and uncomfortable to read.


Katy I use other forums which have an option at the bottom to choose a skin, don't know how hard this is but maybe an idea


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

View attachment 73331


Like this


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Katy I use other forums which have an option at the bottom to choose a skin, don't know how hard this is but maybe an idea


I'll alert Lorian to this idea


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, it'll be great if it does happen.

Fullhouse, running vuze i see. :wink:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I would like to see a fallen hero section. I lost a friend on here.. mentioned it to a mod and he got the **** over it and locked my post. I will speak my mind ban me you will look bad!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Thanks, it'll be great if it does happen.
> 
> Fullhouse, running vuze i see. :wink:


Of course lol, also used to stream to xbox and convert stuff for my iphone


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

maybe a chat room or something? and any ideas when the clothing will be out ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Thanks, it'll be great if it does happen.
> 
> Fullhouse, running vuze i see. :wink:


I've mentioned it to him and he thinks it's a good idea. There are things though that I imagine he'll focus on first...the list of things to do for UK-M is pretty long!! But it's exciting 



adii-taff said:


> maybe a chat room or something? and any ideas when the clothing will be out ?


I'll be looking into it next week - whilst I'll be trying to take most of the responsibility for it, I do need Lorian's input initially so tomorrow we'll disucss it.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'd like to see a monthly news letter like the one on the other site :whistling:that James Collier sends out, each month there is always something interesting to read in it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

chat room would be good


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Id limit the chat room to at least silver members or some thing, its a good way to get good advice.

No dirty chat though you dirty men.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> I'd like to see a monthly news letter like the one on the other site :whistling:that James Collier sends out, each month there is always something interesting to read in it.


That's currently being developed


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Afghan said:


> chat room would be good


chat room... this is a bodybuilding site not some kiddy teen site where everyone chats bollox in a language that only computer nerds know



Katy said:


> That's currently being developed


excellent look forward to it,lets hope it has some good useful articles in it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> chat room... this is a bodybuilding site not some kiddy teen site where everyone chats bollox in a language that only computer nerds know
> 
> excellent look forward to it,lets hope it has some good useful articles in it


That's the plan


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

Any Info on when the clothing range will be up for grabs?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How about those who dont have a pic of themselves in some form or another on their profile or as an avi ,never get above bronze status 

Think that would cut out alot of the idiots that post and get privelidges that keyboard warriors shouldnt get :thumb:

Cue the my job or i dont want to be seen etc,but would still like to be a keyboard warrior none the less


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ban people who dont have a proper pic of themselves in ther avi?!?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Steuk said:


> Ban people who dont have a proper pic of themselves in ther avi?!?


Them headless ones are the worse :whistling: ...........


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Them headless ones are the worse :whistling: ...........


Hahaha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Tagging feature where you can tag people/friends in posts!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How about a journal section that is members only, not everyone wants every detail of the drugs they are using picked up by google, especially when you start adding in update pictures.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Robbie said:


> How about a journal section that is members only, not everyone wants every detail of the drugs they are using picked up by google, especially when you start adding in update pictures.


A bit like the other private forums? e.g. AL, MA etc?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Kind of, but you don't have to ask for permission to join - you get it automatically when you become a member.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i wanna see a video upload facility on the profiles

ive got a deadlift vid i wana upload but dont know how to imbed it in u tube or upload it - its 3gp format


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Kind of, but you don't have to ask for permission to join - you get it automatically when you become a member.


Ah ok, so no non-members can see them.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Katy said:


> Ah ok, so no non-members can see them.


Exactly!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> i wanna see a video upload facility on the profiles
> 
> ive got a deadlift vid i wana upload but dont know how to imbed it in u tube or upload it - its 3gp format


You need to uplaod it to youtube and then embed it from there. If you're stuck then start a thread and someone can talk you through it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Exactly!


Noted  Will pass it on to Lorian.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Are you going to make a PCT, Cardio and training psychology section? pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Are you going to make a *PCT*, Cardio and training psychology section? pleaseeeeeeee


This for sure. uhuh


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I'd also like to see a dear deidre style agony aunt section, as there's plenty of threads I see daily that like wouldn't look out of place in the sun... The agony aunt would be decided in a poll...


lol yeh i been thinking that too - could call it the 'sad losers forum'


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol yeh i been thinking that too - could call it the 'sad losers forum'


I could hang out there


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I could hang out there


lol leigh dont be at it i never see you hamering the self pity vote! you always positive


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

An Anatomy & Physiology forum, that also explains all things body building.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lol yeh i been thinking that too - could call it the 'sad losers forum'


Very harsh my dear !


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol leigh dont be at it i never see you hamering the self pity vote! you always positive


lol Positive?? That's you, Ms Motivator! I have my bad days .... (reaches for map, searching for 'Sad Losers' forum')


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> Very harsh my dear !


its a harsh world Milky!! no room for self-pity


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> its a harsh world Milky!! no room for self-pity


True but sometimes we need to reach out to someone and hear different perspectives.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> its a harsh world Milky!! no room for self-pity


Whaaattt? Not even on two 'hormonal' days a month??:sad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> True but sometimes we need to reach out to someone and hear different perspectives.


Milky, if you every become 'available' ..... :wub:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> True but sometimes we need to reach out to someone and hear different perspectives.


lol Milky is this your application for the agony aunt position?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

An uk-muscle online shop where we can buy some UK-M branded hoodies, t-shirts etc.

It's been promised for soooooo long now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lol Milky is this your application for the agony aunt position?


Hey l went thro some really dark times recently, l couldnt talk to anyone but the peeps on here and it saw me thro it.

We even had a lad ready for topping himself at one point and we got him thro it, another lad on his ar*e completely and we helped him furnish his house with some essentials !!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey l went thro some really dark times recently, l couldnt talk to anyone but the peeps on here and it saw me thro it.
> 
> We even had a lad ready for topping himself at one point and we got him thro it, another lad on his ar*e completely and we helped him furnish his house with some essentials !!


You got the job! lol

aw thats great Milky lovely to hear that people helping people


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey l went thro some really dark times recently, l couldnt talk to anyone but the peeps on here and it saw me thro it.
> 
> We even had a lad ready for topping himself at one point and we got him thro it, another lad on his ar*e completely and we helped him furnish his house with some essentials !!


There are some lovely people on here, it's true. Shame I don't meet the same quality of people in real life.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> You got the job! lol
> 
> aw thats great Milky lovely to hear that people helping people


Still in touch with both lads now TBH..

We got one called Deepurple a collection going and it was fantastic the response.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> There are some lovely people on here, it's true. Shame I don't meet the same quality of people in real life.


I so agree with you Leigh......


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

UK-M thong I think that might tip my gf over the edge Haha.

But Yeh one of those chat boxes at the top of the forums would be nice.

Also I'm not sure if you can already do this, but could you create a system that if you post on a thread when someone replies you get sent an email, as often I forget where I have posted but if I got an email each tine someone responded = sorted..

Ps anyone else find each time they use tapatalk when you hit enter button it types (br)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

With the thread reply thing, if you subscribe to the thread (on thread tools), then choose instant notification, it will email you immediately.

Also, on your profile page, left side, it will say latest posts started, so you can track things down there xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> With the thread reply thing, if you subscribe to the thread (on thread tools), then choose instant notification, it will email you immediately.
> 
> Also, on your profile page, left side, it will say latest posts started, so you can track things down there xx


Or, another and quicker way is in the settings section:

If you go into 'General settings' (left side of 'settings' page') then in the 'Default Thread Subscription Mode:' bit, choose 'through my control panel only'  You are then automatically subscribed to any threads on which you post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Robbie said:


> How about a journal section that is members only, not everyone wants every detail of the drugs they are using picked up by google, especially when you start adding in update pictures.


A journal section that is friends only? Like private albums.


----------



## glenp (Mar 10, 2012)

Seen so many people do all sorts of weird things down the gym claiming it trains certain muscles! how about a page where you select the muscle group you want to work, select exercises type I,e compound, strength, and then it brings up a list of exercises all with pictures on "how to" and members can rate the one's which they feel works best and members could even share there own

share the knowledge

and clothing!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

glenp said:


> Seen so many people do all sorts of weird things down the gym claiming it trains certain muscles! how about a page where you select the muscle group you want to work, select exercises type I,e compound, strength, and then it brings up a list of exercises all with pictures on "how to" and members can rate the one's which they feel works best and members could even share there own
> 
> share the knowledge
> 
> and clothing!!


exrx.net for looking up exercises mate.

Any update on the gym list/location section?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> A journal section that is friends only? Like private albums.


Keep your private albums for the adult lounge please mrs:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Keep your private albums for the adult lounge please mrs:laugh:


Lol I thought a journal for us shy weakings who don't want to broadcast our patheticness to the world might be good for us to record our own progress. Share with friends or maybe even just for our own viewing.


----------

